# Mayonnaise Recipe



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm trying to reduce my omega 6 intake, and store bought mayo has soybean oil in it even the ones that say "made with olive oil." I tried making it once but it was horrible.

What's the secret? I use olive oil, butter and coconut oil for fats.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I tried it, too, but with extra virgin olive oil. It was awful to me. @Two Knots might like it. I think it's an acquired taste.

I wonder how mayonnaise would taste with walnut oil?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Use vegetable oil…here’s a good recipe.








Whole Egg Mayonnaise


This is a no waste adapted mayonnaise recipe that uses the whole egg instead of just the yolks.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> Use vegetable oil…here’s a good recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm trying to avoid vegetable oils though. I feel a saturated plant oil like coconut or avocado would be too heavy. I think olive oil is my only option but I made it like the other poster said and it was awful. Maybe I'll just do without. I've been using sour cream in place of mayo for my recipes.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DrSparks1 said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to avoid vegetable oils though. I feel a saturated plant oil like coconut or avocado would be too heavy. I think olive oil is my only option but I made it like the other poster said and it was awful. Maybe I'll just do without. I've been using sour cream in place of mayo for my recipes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Try walnut oil. It sounds good. . . nutty! 😊 And it's a good source of Omega-3


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Try walnut oil. It sounds good. . . nutty!  And it's a good source of Omega-3


I will try it.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alix Healy (Jul 18, 2021)

Maybe try another recipe? I take 180 ml olive oil (or any other), 1 full egg, 1 ts mustard, 1 ts sugar, 1/4 ts salt, 1 ts vinegar/lemon juice, pepper. Everything blend together at once.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't use Extra Virgin olive oil. Use a light olive oil. 

*Bertolli Extra Light Tasting Olive OiL*


----------



## Alix Healy (Jul 18, 2021)

rjniles said:


> Don't use Extra Virgin olive oil. Use a light olive oil.


Agree, it tastes better with light one.


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Alix Healy said:


> Maybe try another recipe? I take 180 ml olive oil (or any other), 1 full egg, 1 ts mustard, 1 ts sugar, 1/4 ts salt, 1 ts vinegar/lemon juice, pepper. Everything blend together at once.


Are the eggs raw then or do I temper them?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alix Healy (Jul 18, 2021)

DrSparks1 said:


> Are the eggs raw then or do I temper them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


I sometimes make it with raw eggs. I know it's not so safe, so it's better to take raw, in-shell pasteurized eggs or pasteurized egg products. If eggs are pasteurized, it's totally safe and no salmonella bacteria is there.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

DrSparks1 said:


> Are the eggs raw then or do I temper them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


My wife is a caterer/personal chef and makes a number of dishes calling for raw eggs. You can buy pasteurized eggs in some market but availability can be spotty. She pasteurizes her own with a sous vide immersion heater: 140° for 15 minutes and the an ice water bath.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------

